# new member



## curley (Apr 17, 2012)

hello to everyone just joined yesterday ive been thinking for a long time about getting a camper and would really appreciate your advice ,ive a budget of between 6 to8k, there would be the wife myself and 2 dogs labrador size, im really attracted by the freedom that a camper gives ,just take off and go where your nose takes you thanks for any advice.


----------



## Go wild (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi and welcome, i own a VW campervan what sort of advice you after?


----------



## Robmac (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## curley (Apr 17, 2012)

Go wild said:


> Hi and welcome, i own a VW campervan what sort of advice you after?


just wondered which was most reliable and what size i should get


----------



## Go wild (Apr 17, 2012)

VW t4 works for us should be able to pick up something half decent on your budget.
Obviously a drive away awning adds loadsa space but not really relevant if you're wilding!


----------



## curley (Apr 17, 2012)

Go wild said:


> VW t4 works for us should be able to pick up something half decent on your budget.
> Obviously a drive away awning adds loadsa space but not really relevant if you're wilding!



thanks go wild was thinking of a t4 most ive seen seem to have a lot of miles on them


----------



## Go wild (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah know what you mean, just be patient they are out there though!


----------



## curley (Apr 17, 2012)

guess i will just bide my time and wait for  the right one ,might find one on here now i am a member.


----------



## Makzine (Apr 17, 2012)

:welcome: Used to have a VW now own a Hymer.  I'm sure if you look around there are lots to choose from as everyones needs are different so take your time it will be worth it in the long run. :drive:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site - hope you find what you are looking for and any advice :idea-007: wanted, just ask away and somebody will be along soon to help. :have fun:


----------



## juliesdave (Apr 17, 2012)

*dark side*



curley said:


> hello to everyone just joined yesterday ive been thinking for a long time about getting a camper and would really appreciate your advice ,ive a budget of between 6 to8k, there would be the wife myself and 2 dogs labrador size, im really attracted by the freedom that a camper gives ,just take off and go where your nose takes you thanks for any advice.


 good evening,have you been to the dark side yet ?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Curley - whats your location!.


----------



## scampa (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi & Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## lotusanne (Apr 19, 2012)

*Advice*

Hi there, great decision getting a campervan, I'm sure you won't regret it...my two pennyworth... I would advise seeing as many as possible and getting a proper conversion not a home made one cos you can run into insurance issues, and its a specialised jib, things need to be lightweight and secure for travelling ,you see some self converted ones that look lovely but have normal kitchen cuopboards etc in which are likely to fly open when travelling and spill contents.  Plus it needs to be properly insulated , wiring needs to be safe etc etc.  Many older vans are really good bargains cos they often only get used for hols and have really low mileage.  Also at risk of offending VW fans, i would also look at other makes, I am not keen on the vw - have had several - because the engine at the back restricts the possible layout and prevents you using the back doors for access into vehicle.  My current van is a G reg Ford transit Autohomes Frontier conversion, and the space works really well.  Even though  its old it has the lot - boiler for hot water, gas heater, porta loo (whcih i havent actually used, but glad its there!). Seating is very versatil, can be 4 forward facing seats for travel, with lapbelts in back, both fron seats swivel, so you can have 4 seats facing with or without tables between, or can open seat on driver side to make settee still with 2 chairs and table, can actually fit a lot of people in when wet! Kitchen is all at the back and you can unfold wardrobe door to section off front and back of van then draw curtain and have a completely private strip wash at sink.  Tap extends to be a shower whch i can reach out back door and is very handy for showering off muddy dogs, wellies kids etc.  Also it depends how big you want it, the bigger you ngo the more parking problems you get.  Mine is my only vehicle so glad it fits in normal parking space, but you obviously dont have as much space.  Good luck with your search


----------



## veedubmatt (Apr 19, 2012)

lotusanne said:


> Hi there, great decision getting a campervan, I'm sure you won't regret it...my two pennyworth... I would advise seeing as many as possible and getting a proper conversion not a home made one cos you can run into insurance issues,



what a load of rubish i found getting insurance no probs infact made 1 phone call and done and under £300

i think doing a selfbuild was the best things i ever done
I have made a year 2000 motorhome for under £2000 thats incuding buying the van 
have built it how i want for my needs and can sit back and say I DONE THAT not just paid ££££ for some old motorhome that could go wrong at anytime 


go for a self build if you have time and feel you could do it and save your self ££££s


----------



## bopper (Apr 19, 2012)

veedubmatt said:


> what a load of rubish i found getting insurance no probs infact made 1 phone call and done and under £300
> 
> i think doing a selfbuild was the best things i ever done
> I have made a year 2000 motorhome for under £2000 thats incuding buying the van
> ...



Couldn't agree more.  My first was a self build, I've had small yank, large RV. Old Bedford CF (I refurbished it) and my previous one was a Elddis Autocirrus. I now have a self build Citroen Relay on an 04 plate and there is great satisfaction in putting in something that you need and where you need it! I have just re-insured for less that £200 with no problems.


----------



## lotusanne (Apr 19, 2012)

*...well...*

... certainly didn't mean to be contraversial, as Curley has a budegt of 6-8k I assumed he want something he and his wife could use straight away, and they should be able to get something really nice for that.  Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against selfbuild - my ex and I did several , bought panel vans and added windows, hi-top the lot, sold them on and did it all again, each time learning from the last time.  We ended up with a really nice Mercedes Sprinter that was perfect for us.  Buit it takes a LOT of time effort and skills that not everyone has.  It is very hard for a newbie to decide what you want - you need to spend time using a van to find out how you would improve it what you would change etc - many hours of happy debates about the Dream Van!  I think what Curley needs is advice about the sort of thing they need to weigh up - eg Hi-top v pop top - the pop up roof types have no issues with height barriers, but are very cramped when travelling and can be cold in the roof.  Hi-top for me every time - but thats really a matter of opinion.  Then theres the bed - do you only ever need a double?  In which case you can have a nice easy rock and roll type that just pulls out in seconds?  Or do you need the option of 2 singles -so you don't always have to cuddle up to your van mate!  These ususally involve some sort of re-arrangemnet of cushion/tabletop etc at bedtime and are often not as comfy.  Or a separate permanant bed that saves the whole van re-arrangement part... but takes up more space.  The bigger and heavier the van, the more petrol etc etc so its a big consideration to weigh up how big you would like to go.  As I said I have a boiler in mine - I know its easy to boil a a kettle but I absolutely love the luxury of hot running water.  AS I said I would view as many as possible so you can start refining your requirements - and its the base vehickle as well as the conversion that you need to think about.  Search on Ebay for ones near you in your price range - then go and have fun weighing it all up.  MIght think of more later - have to get back to work now, happy hunting, Anne


----------



## Go wild (Apr 19, 2012)

lotusanne said:


> Hi there, great decision getting a campervan, I'm sure you won't regret it...my two pennyworth... I would advise seeing as many as possible and getting a proper conversion not a home made one cos you can run into insurance issues, and its a specialised jib, things need to be lightweight and secure for travelling ,you see some self converted ones that look lovely but have normal kitchen cuopboards etc in which are likely to fly open when travelling and spill contents.  Plus it needs to be properly insulated , wiring needs to be safe etc etc.  Many older vans are really good bargains cos they often only get used for hols and have really low mileage.  Also at risk of offending VW fans, i would also look at other makes, I am not keen on the vw - have had several - because the engine at the back restricts the possible layout and prevents you using the back doors for access into vehicle.  My current van is a G reg Ford transit Autohomes Frontier conversion, and the space works really well.  Even though  its old it has the lot - boiler for hot water, gas heater, porta loo (whcih i havent actually used, but glad its there!). Seating is very versatil, can be 4 forward facing seats for travel, with lapbelts in back, both fron seats swivel, so you can have 4 seats facing with or without tables between, or can open seat on driver side to make settee still with 2 chairs and table, can actually fit a lot of people in when wet! Kitchen is all at the back and you can unfold wardrobe door to section off front and back of van then draw curtain and have a completely private strip wash at sink.  Tap extends to be a shower whch i can reach out back door and is very handy for showering off muddy dogs, wellies kids etc.  Also it depends how big you want it, the bigger you ngo the more parking problems you get.  Mine is my only vehicle so glad it fits in normal parking space, but you obviously dont have as much space.  Good luck with your search


 My VW engine's in the front!


----------



## lotusanne (Apr 20, 2012)

*sorry if gave wrong impression*



veedubmatt said:


> what a load of rubish i found getting insurance no probs infact made 1 phone call and done and under £300
> 
> i think doing a selfbuild was the best things i ever done
> I have made a year 2000 motorhome for under £2000 thats incuding buying the van
> ...



,,,,Just re-read my first post and thought it may have sounded anti home conversions, apologies if so, that really wasn't my intention, I know first hand the pleasure and pride in creating your own van, the hundreds of decisions and re-thinks and problem solving when it turns out you can't do something you wanted to,  then ending up with something exactly what you wanted and different to the often bland look of the manufactured ones.  But if you do it yoursefl, you know what you;ve done and all the safety features are in place et.  A new campervanner might not be aware of lots of things like that.  I was really just trying to be helpful, as have already had lots of great help from people on this forum and certainly don't want to upset anyone


----------



## veedubmatt (Apr 20, 2012)

No need for apologies i was talking more about insurance it was so easy to get and not a prob 
self build is not for everyone your right 
If you think you might have trouble doing one to how you want do not go down the route of self build 
it takes a lot of time to do im lucky i work from home with alot of time on my hands and only took a few months to do 
your right A new campervanner might not be aware of lots of things


----------



## curley (Apr 20, 2012)

many thanks for everyones advice,as with everything in life one has to compromise , whats good for me may not be good for you but ill take my time and ill be back on here to let you all know which way i went,wish me luck.


----------

